# roebelenii question.



## Stone (Nov 24, 2014)

Is this a roebelenii? Its leaves are about 7-8 inches long and 1 and 1/4 inches wide. They don't seem to be increasing in size. They seem rather small to me.  From ebay 12 months ago. Does roebelenii have smaller leaves than pilippinense?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2014)

what variety (who from)?


----------



## cattmad (Nov 24, 2014)

is that from aqua something on ebay?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2014)

Most -laevigatums are small


----------



## phraggy (Nov 24, 2014)

Whatever it is that's a lovely paph. Looks like it has had a light spray with physan20.

Ed


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 24, 2014)

Show you the difference in size between a robelini and laevigatum.







The one on the left is the first while on the right is the second. Both are adult plant with multiple growths.


----------



## polyantha (Nov 24, 2014)

This is very hard to tell as the variation within the philippinense species is much higher than in any other multifloral species. There are many colonies on several islands where roebbelenii plants come from. Not like the var. palawense that only comes from Palawan. Some of the best philis come from Sabah north of Borneo (yes, not even an island of the philippines).
If you can show us the flower we will tell you if it is roebbelenii or not.


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

polyantha said:


> This is very hard to tell as the variation within the philippinense species is much higher than in any other multifloral species. There are many colonies on several islands where roebbelenii plants come from. Not like the var. palawense that only comes from Palawan. Some of the best philis come from Sabah north of Borneo (yes, not even an island of the philippines).
> If you can show us the flower we will tell you if it is roebbelenii or not.



I agree. I have a roebellini that is a monster plant and another that is tiny.


----------



## Stone (Nov 24, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> what variety (who from)?



Don't know and don't remember. Some private grower in your state I think....you?


----------



## Stone (Nov 24, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Show you the difference in size between a robelini and laevigatum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has much more of the habit of the right plant. I have ''philippinense'' similar to the left and ''laevigatum'' more compact and a paler bluish green colour and another philippinense which is very compact and yellowish. 

It's all as clear as mud. But I'll be dissapointed if its not roebelenii


----------



## Stone (Nov 24, 2014)

cattmad said:


> is that from aqua something on ebay?



I don't think so


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2014)

definitely not me


----------



## cattmad (Nov 25, 2014)

looks like one I bought from AAorchids on ebay a couple of years ago

(sorry I was going from memory)


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2014)

I've seen some "compact roebelinis"around that were really just nice dark philipinense with tightly twisted petals. The petals looked relatively long because the rest of the flower was pretty small, but petal length was still under 18 cm. Sometimes they were called "var. palawanense".

If the flowers are paler than a normal phili then it fits more into the laevagatum concept.

Need to see how it blooms out, but the roebelini plants that I've seen with 20+ cm petals have all been monster plants too.


----------

